# Happy Birthday Uncle Bob



## Josie1945 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday Uncle Bob
Hope You have a awesome one!!!

Josie


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Uncle Bob!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Uncle Bob!

Hope all is well in your world!


----------



## Katie H (Jun 14, 2015)

"Happy Birthday, Uncle Bob!"

Hope that pretty red-headed girl prepares you a nice big bowl of your favorite ice cream!

Best wishes for a great year ahead!!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Bob!  Have some extra chocolate ice cream today.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 14, 2015)

Hope you're having a wonderful birthday, Uncle Bob!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Uncle Bob! Hope the little brown-eyed girl made it a special day for you.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday Uncle Bob!


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 15, 2015)

"They Say It's Your Birthday!"


Hope it was a great one!!


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 15, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks everyone. It was a great day. It started Friday night with my daughter taking us out....mmmmm good steak......also to meet her new beau....mmmmm OK. 

Yesterday was fun. Everyone here. Pork tenderloin seared and ran into the oven for just a jiffy...A pan sauce of white wine, a hint of garlic, a little S&P, with my new "Secret Ingredient"...a little white pepper, and several pats of butter to finish.  Fresh asparagus casserole, fresh Kentucky Wonders from the garden, smashed tators, and squash patties. (A new recipe to me. I'll post it later) Corn on the cob. AND..... Carrot Cake was the birthday cake!! Was really a nice day. Thanks again for the wishes...they were 'icing on the cake!'



PS. Beth, I saved you a piece of Cake!


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 15, 2015)

aahhhhh, carrot cake!

Still one of my favorites.  

I am forever grateful to Silversage for her recipe.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 15, 2015)

Belated Happy Birthday Uncle Bob! Hope you have the best year ever with your little brown eyed girl.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 15, 2015)

Another "day late, dollar short" birthday wish. Glad you hear you had a birthday celebration as wonderful as you are.


----------

